# [TUTORIAL] So You Want To Build AOKP/ICS for the A500?



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a edit of Protekk's "So You Want To Build AOKP/ICS for the XXX" thread, modified just enough so you can sucessfully build AOKP for the A500 with a fresh Ubuntu 11.10 install (64bit). All credit should go to him.

This is strictly just a reference guide/tutorial! If you cannot simply follow directions and copy/paste, I'm not going to help you! This is idiot-proof.

*Build Environment*​
Operating system -- Tested on Ubuntu 11.10 (64bit)
Terminal
Decent hardware (minimum of at least a dual core CPU and 4 GB of RAM)
Optimally have an SSD (standard mechanical drives work as well but slow down the process drastically)
Must have required packages for building installed, I will list them further down
*Required Packages*​
Simply copy and paste this in a terminal window:​

```
sudo apt-get install curl git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev openjdk-7-jre-headless openjdk-7-jdk pngcrush schedtool g++-multilib lib32z1-dev lib32ncurses5-dev lib32readline6-dev gcc-multilib g++-multilib
```

Let that install and then proceed.​
*Getting the Source*​
Make required directories
Obtain repo binary
Add repo binary to your path
Give repo binary proper permissions
Initialize empty repo
Sync repo
Grab device tree and vendor tree which are not included in the AOKP manifest
Add A500 to the vendor setup
Alright, so now we're getting there. I have outlined the basics of what we're about to do and broke them down as I know them. This is all pretty much going to be copy/paste so it'll be fairly difficult to screw this up ​
Copy/paste:​
*Make directory for repo binary*​
```
mkdir ~/bin
```

*Add directory for repo binary to your path*​
```
PATH=~/bin:$PATH
```

*Download repo binary and place it in the proper directory*​
```
curl [URL=https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo]https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo[/URL] &gt; ~/bin/repo
```

*Give the repo binary the proper permissions*​
```
chmod a+x ~/bin/repo
```

*Create directory for where the AOKP repo will be stored and synced*​
```
mkdir ~/aokp
```

*Move to our new AOKP directory*​
```
cd ~/aokp
```

*Initialize the AOKP repo and download the manifest*​
```
repo init -u [URL=git://github.com/AOKP/platform_manifest.git]git://github.com/AOKP/platform_manifest.git[/URL] -b master
```

*Sync AOKP source*​
```
repo sync -jX
```
 X == Number of cores your CPU has​
*Grab the device tree needed for mecha*​
```
git clone [URL=git://github.com/ProTekk/device_acer_a500.git]git://github.com/ProTekk/device_acer_a500.git[/URL] -b ics device/acer/a500
```

*Grab the vendor tree needed for mecha*​
```
git clone [URL=git://github.com/ProTekk/vendor_acer_a500.git]git://github.com/ProTekk/vendor_acer_a500.git[/URL] -b ics vendor/acer/a500
```

*Add a500 to the vendor setup*​
```
gedit vendor/aokp/vendorsetup.sh
```

Now here you'll have to do some "manual" work. At the end of the file add:​

```
add_lunch_combo aokp_a500-eng
```
Save and close the file.​
*Start the build*​This is probably the EASIEST part of all, simply copy/paste this command and walk away!​
```
. build/envsetup.sh ; lunch aokp_a500-eng ; make otapackage -jX
```
 Where X == cores per CPU again.​You can also try this script, which does everything but setup repo.​
Syncing the repo is dependent upon your Internet connection. It can take anywhere from 30 minutes to several hours to fully sync. Same thing goes for build times. Don't expect this to be short. If you have patience and have no build errors, you'll end up with a flashable zip in ~/aokp/out/target/product/a500! Happy crack-flashing!​


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome! You belong in the thanks section of my rom when I get it done


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Having trouble. This command spews me billions of errors.
Download repo binary and place it in the proper directory
curl https://dl-ssl.googl...e/git-repo/repo &amp;gt; ~/bin/repo

Edit: fixed it. you have to replace > with a >


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Getting errors on repo sync -j4

```
<br />
   266440e..46c924f  master	 -> aosp/master<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.3_r1 -> android-2.2.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.3_r2 -> android-2.2.3_r2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1 -> android-4.0.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.1 -> android-4.0.1_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.2 -> android-4.0.1_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.2_r1 -> android-4.0.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.3_r1 -> android-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.2_r8 -> android-cts-2.2_r8<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r10 -> android-cts-2.3_r10<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r11 -> android-cts-2.3_r11<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1 -> android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1<br />
From /home/jellybellys/aokp/.repo/projects/device/common.git/clone.bundle<br />
* [new branch]	  master	 -> aosp/master<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-release -> aosp/gingerbread-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-mr4-release -> aosp/gingerbread-mr4-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> aosp/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  froyo-release -> aosp/froyo-release<br />
* [new branch]	  froyo	  -> aosp/froyo<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3_r1 -> android-2.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.7_r1 -> android-2.3.7_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r1 -> android-2.3.6_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r0.9 -> android-2.3.6_r0.9<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.5_r1 -> android-2.3.5_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.4_r1 -> android-2.3.4_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.4_r0.9 -> android-2.3.4_r0.9<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.3_r1.1 -> android-2.3.3_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.3_r1 -> android-2.3.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.2_r1 -> android-2.3.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.1_r1 -> android-2.3.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1.3 -> android-2.2_r1.3<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1.2 -> android-2.2_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1.1 -> android-2.2_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1 -> android-2.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.2_r1 -> android-2.2.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.1_r2 -> android-2.2.1_r2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.1_r1 -> android-2.2.1_r1<br />
remote: Total 59024 (delta 33651), reused 58573 (delta 33372)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (59024/59024), 51.29 MiB | 1.64 MiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (33651/33651), done.<br />
From /home/jellybellys/aokp/.repo/projects/device/generic/goldfish.git/clone.bundle<br />
* [new branch]	  master	 -> aosp/master<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/platform_development<br />
* [new branch]	  donut-release -> gh/donut-release<br />
* [new branch]	  donut-release2 -> gh/donut-release2<br />
* [new branch]	  eclair-passion-release -> gh/eclair-passion-release<br />
* [new branch]	  eclair-release -> gh/eclair-release<br />
* [new branch]	  eclair-sholes-release -> gh/eclair-sholes-release<br />
* [new branch]	  eclair-sholes-release2 -> gh/eclair-sholes-release2<br />
* [new branch]	  froyo	  -> gh/froyo<br />
* [new branch]	  froyo-release -> gh/froyo-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> gh/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-mr4-release -> gh/gingerbread-mr4-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-release -> gh/gingerbread-release<br />
remote: Counting objects: 23, done<br />
remote: Finding sources: 100% (21/21)<br />
remote: Getting sizes: 100% (3/3)<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (1/1)<br />
remote: Total 21 (delta 3), reused 20 (delta 3)<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-factoryrom-2-release -> gh/ics-factoryrom-2-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0    -> gh/ics-mr0<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0-release -> gh/ics-mr0-release<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (21/21), done.<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1    -> gh/ics-mr1<br />
From [URL=https://android.googlesource]https://android.googlesource[/URL].com/device/common<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-factoryrom-2-release -> aosp/ics-factoryrom-2-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1-release -> gh/ics-mr1-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0    -> aosp/ics-mr0<br />
* [new branch]	  master	 -> gh/master<br />
* [new tag]		 android-1.6_r1 -> android-1.6_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-1.6_r1.1 -> android-1.6_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-1.6_r1.2 -> android-1.6_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-1.6_r1.3 -> android-1.6_r1.3<br />
* [new tag]		 android-1.6_r1.4 -> android-1.6_r1.4<br />
* [new tag]		 android-1.6_r1.5 -> android-1.6_r1.5<br />
* [new tag]		 android-1.6_r2 -> android-1.6_r2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.0.1_r1 -> android-2.0.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.0_r1 -> android-2.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.1_r1 -> android-2.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.1_r2 -> android-2.1_r2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.1_r2.1p -> android-2.1_r2.1p<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.1_r2.1p2 -> android-2.1_r2.1p2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.1_r2.1s -> android-2.1_r2.1s<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.1_r1 -> android-2.2.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.1_r2 -> android-2.2.1_r2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.2_r1 -> android-2.2.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.3_r1 -> android-2.2.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.3_r2 -> android-2.2.3_r2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1 -> android-2.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1.1 -> android-2.2_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1.2 -> android-2.2_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1.3 -> android-2.2_r1.3<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0-release -> aosp/ics-mr0-release<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.1_r1 -> android-2.3.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.2_r1 -> android-2.3.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.3_r1 -> android-2.3.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.3_r1.1 -> android-2.3.3_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.4_r0.9 -> android-2.3.4_r0.9<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.4_r1 -> android-2.3.4_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.5_r1 -> android-2.3.5_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r0.9 -> android-2.3.6_r0.9<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r1 -> android-2.3.6_r1<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1    -> aosp/ics-mr1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.7_r1 -> android-2.3.7_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3_r1 -> android-2.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1 -> android-4.0.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.1 -> android-4.0.1_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.2 -> android-4.0.1_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.2_r1 -> android-4.0.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.3_r1 -> android-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.2_r8 -> android-cts-2.2_r8<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1-release -> aosp/ics-mr1-release<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r10 -> android-cts-2.3_r10<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r11 -> android-cts-2.3_r11<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1 -> android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1<br />
   bd14743..28b7cc7  master	 -> aosp/master<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.3_r1 -> android-2.2.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.3_r2 -> android-2.2.3_r2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1 -> android-4.0.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.1 -> android-4.0.1_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.2 -> android-4.0.1_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.2_r1 -> android-4.0.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.3_r1 -> android-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.2_r8 -> android-cts-2.2_r8<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r10 -> android-cts-2.3_r10<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r11 -> android-cts-2.3_r11<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1 -> android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1<br />
remote: Counting objects: 10, done<br />
remote: Finding sources: 100% (10/10)<br />
remote: Total 10 (delta 0), reused 10 (delta 0)<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (10/10), done.<br />
From [URL=https://android.googlesource]https://android.googlesource[/URL].com/device/generic/goldfish<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-factoryrom-2-release -> aosp/ics-factoryrom-2-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0    -> aosp/ics-mr0<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0-release -> aosp/ics-mr0-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1    -> aosp/ics-mr1<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1-release -> aosp/ics-mr1-release<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1 -> android-4.0.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.1 -> android-4.0.1_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.2 -> android-4.0.1_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.2_r1 -> android-4.0.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.3_r1 -> android-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1 -> android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1<br />
From /home/jellybellys/aokp/.repo/projects/device/google/accessory/arduino.git/clone.bundle<br />
* [new branch]	  master	 -> aosp/master<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-release -> aosp/gingerbread-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-mr4-release -> aosp/gingerbread-mr4-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> aosp/gingerbread<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.7_r1 -> android-2.3.7_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r1 -> android-2.3.6_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r0.9 -> android-2.3.6_r0.9<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.5_r1 -> android-2.3.5_r1<br />
Downloading device/google/accessory/demokit:  50% (1MB/2MB)  remote: Counting obremote: Counting objects: 12, done<br />
remote: Finding sources: 100% (12/12)<br />
remote: Total 12 (delta 0), reused 12 (delta 0)<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (12/12), done.<br />
From [URL=https://android.googlesource]https://android.googlesource[/URL].com/device/google/accessory/arduino<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-factoryrom-2-release -> aosp/ics-factoryrom-2-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0    -> aosp/ics-mr0<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0-release -> aosp/ics-mr0-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1    -> aosp/ics-mr1<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1-release -> aosp/ics-mr1-release<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1 -> android-4.0.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.1 -> android-4.0.1_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.2 -> android-4.0.1_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.2_r1 -> android-4.0.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.3_r1 -> android-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r10 -> android-cts-2.3_r10<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r11 -> android-cts-2.3_r11<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1 -> android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1<br />
Downloading device/google/accessory/demokit: 100% (2MB/2MB), done. <br />
From /home/jellybellys/aokp/.repo/projects/device/google/accessory/demokit.git/clone.bundle<br />
* [new branch]	  master	 -> aosp/master<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-release -> aosp/gingerbread-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-mr4-release -> aosp/gingerbread-mr4-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> aosp/gingerbread<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.7_r1 -> android-2.3.7_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r1 -> android-2.3.6_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r0.9 -> android-2.3.6_r0.9<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.5_r1 -> android-2.3.5_r1<br />
remote: Counting objects: 12, done<br />
remote: Finding sources: 100% (12/12)<br />
remote: Total 12 (delta 0), reused 12 (delta 0)<br />
remote: Counting objects: 89, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (62/62), done.<br />
remote: Total 89 (delta 41), reused 51 (delta 17)<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (12/12), done.<br />
From [URL=https://android.googlesource]https://android.googlesource[/URL].com/device/google/accessory/demokit<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-factoryrom-2-release -> aosp/ics-factoryrom-2-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0    -> aosp/ics-mr0<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0-release -> aosp/ics-mr0-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1    -> aosp/ics-mr1<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1-release -> aosp/ics-mr1-release<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1 -> android-4.0.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.1 -> android-4.0.1_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.2 -> android-4.0.1_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.2_r1 -> android-4.0.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.3_r1 -> android-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r10 -> android-cts-2.3_r10<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r11 -> android-cts-2.3_r11<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1 -> android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (89/89), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_common<br />
* [new branch]	  froyo	  -> gh/froyo<br />
* [new branch]	  froyo-stable -> gh/froyo-stable<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> gh/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-release -> gh/gingerbread-release<br />
* [new tag]		 cm-7.0.0   -> cm-7.0.0<br />
* [new tag]		 cm-7.0.1   -> cm-7.0.1<br />
* [new tag]		 cm-7.0.2.1 -> cm-7.0.2.1<br />
* [new tag]		 cm-7.0.3   -> cm-7.0.3<br />
* [new tag]		 cm-7.1.0   -> cm-7.1.0<br />
remote: Counting objects: 148, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (95/95), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 1703, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (777/777), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 562, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (270/270), done.<br />
remote: Total 148 (delta 63), reused 122 (delta 49)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (148/148), 8.42 MiB | 1.28 MiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (63/63), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/android_device_htc_msm7x30-common<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> gh/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-release -> gh/gingerbread-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
* [new tag]		 cm-7.1.0   -> cm-7.1.0<br />
Fetching projects:   6% (16/260)  Receiving objects:  43% (749/1703), 10.61 MiB error: RPC failed; result=18, HTTP code = 200 | 475 KiB/s   <br />
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly<br />
fatal: early EOF<br />
fatal: index-pack failed(352/562), 11.86 MiB | 1.28 MiB/s  <br />
warning: http unexpectedly said: '0000'<br />
remote: Counting objects: 782, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (388/388), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 678, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (287/287), done.<br />
remote: Total 562 (delta 208), reused 502 (delta 148)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (562/562), 31.01 MiB | 1.25 MiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (208/208), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/android_device_htc_inc<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> gh/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
remote: Total 782 (delta 284), reused 731 (delta 233)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (782/782), 34.93 MiB | 1.58 MiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (284/284), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/android_device_htc_supersonic<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> gh/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
error: RPC failed; result=18, HTTP code = 200 569 KiB/s  <br />
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly<br />
fatal: early EOF<br />
fatal: index-pack failed<br />
warning: http unexpectedly said: '0000'<br />
remote: Counting objects: 8, done<br />
remote: Finding sources: 100% (3/3)<br />
remote: Total 8 (delta 0), reused 8 (delta 0)<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (8/8), done.<br />
From [URL=https://android.googlesource]https://android.googlesource[/URL].com/device/moto/common<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1    -> aosp/ics-mr1<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1-release -> aosp/ics-mr1-release<br />
* [new branch]	  master	 -> aosp/master<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.3_r1 -> android-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3_r1<br />
Fetching projects:   7% (19/260)  remote: Counting objects: 4218, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (1764/1764), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 1893, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (909/909), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 1703, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (777/777), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 678, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (287/287), done.<br />
error: RPC failed; result=18, HTTP code = 200B | 339 KiB/s   <br />
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly<br />
fatal: early EOF<br />
fatal: index-pack failed<br />
warning: http unexpectedly said: '0000'<br />
remote: Total 678 (delta 302), reused 647 (delta 275)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (678/678), 29.45 MiB | 1.04 MiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (302/302), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github.com/AOKP/android_device_htc_vivow6]http://github.com/AOKP/android_device_htc_vivow6[/URL] KiB/s  <br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> gh/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-release -> gh/gingerbread-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
* [new tag]		 cm-7.1.0   -> cm-7.1.0<br />
error: Cannot fetch AOKP/android_device_hp_tenderloin0 MiB/s  <br />
From /home/jellybellys/aokp/.repo/projects/device/sample.git/clone.bundle<br />
* [new branch]	  master	 -> aosp/master<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-release -> aosp/gingerbread-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread-mr4-release -> aosp/gingerbread-mr4-release<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> aosp/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  froyo-release -> aosp/froyo-release<br />
* [new branch]	  froyo	  -> aosp/froyo<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3_r1 -> android-2.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.7_r1 -> android-2.3.7_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r1 -> android-2.3.6_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.6_r0.9 -> android-2.3.6_r0.9<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.5_r1 -> android-2.3.5_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.4_r1 -> android-2.3.4_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.4_r0.9 -> android-2.3.4_r0.9<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.3_r1.1 -> android-2.3.3_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.3_r1 -> android-2.3.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.2_r1 -> android-2.3.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.3.1_r1 -> android-2.3.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1.3 -> android-2.2_r1.3<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1.2 -> android-2.2_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1.1 -> android-2.2_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2_r1 -> android-2.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.2_r1 -> android-2.2.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.1_r2 -> android-2.2.1_r2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.1_r1 -> android-2.2.1_r1<br />
remote: Counting objects: 89, done<br />
remote: Finding sources: 100% (52/52)<br />
remote: Getting sizes: 100% (40/40)<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (3/3)<br />
remote: Total 52 (delta 13), reused 50 (delta 12)<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (52/52), done.<br />
From [URL=https://android.googlesource]https://android.googlesource[/URL].com/device/sample<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-factoryrom-2-release -> aosp/ics-factoryrom-2-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0    -> aosp/ics-mr0<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr0-release -> aosp/ics-mr0-release<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1    -> aosp/ics-mr1<br />
* [new branch]	  ics-mr1-release -> aosp/ics-mr1-release<br />
   b7fe9ed..5d53e76  master	 -> aosp/master<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.3_r1 -> android-2.2.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-2.2.3_r2 -> android-2.2.3_r2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1 -> android-4.0.1_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.1 -> android-4.0.1_r1.1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.1_r1.2 -> android-4.0.1_r1.2<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.2_r1 -> android-4.0.2_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-4.0.3_r1 -> android-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.2_r8 -> android-cts-2.2_r8<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r10 -> android-cts-2.3_r10<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-2.3_r11 -> android-cts-2.3_r11<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1 -> android-cts-verifier-4.0_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3-tools_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-4.0.3_r1 -> android-sdk-4.0.3_r1<br />
* [new tag]		 android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1 -> android-sdk-adt_r16.0.1<br />
Fetching projects:   8% (21/260)  Receiving objects:  61% (1165/1893), 128.64 Miremote: Counting objects: 1820, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (793/793), done.<br />
remote: Total 1820 (delta 888), reused 1752 (delta 840)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (1820/1820), 3.62 MiB | 225 KiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (888/888), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/device_samsung_aries-common<br />
* [new branch]	  dedup	  -> gh/dedup<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> gh/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
remote: Total 1893 (delta 800), reused 1890 (delta 797)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (1893/1893), 294.57 MiB | 1.21 MiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (800/800), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github.com/AOKP/device_moto_wingray]http://github.com/AOKP/device_moto_wingray[/URL] | 591 KiB/s  <br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
remote: Total 4218 (delta 2135), reused 4215 (delta 2132)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (4218/4218), 378.84 MiB | 1.31 MiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (2135/2135), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/device_moto_stingray<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
Fetching projects:   9% (24/260) <br />
error: Exited sync due to fetch errors<br />
[email protected]:~/aokp$ repo sync -j4<br />
Fetching projects:   9% (24/260)  remote: Counting objects: 1703, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (777/777), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 7415, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (3439/3439), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 755, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (332/332), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 413, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (224/224), done.<br />
remote: Total 755 (delta 320), reused 750 (delta 315)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (755/755), 126.81 KiB | 26 KiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (320/320), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/device_samsung_crespo4g<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
error: RPC failed; result=18, HTTP code = 200 | 355 KiB/s	<br />
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly<br />
fatal: early EOF<br />
fatal: index-pack failed<br />
warning: http unexpectedly said: '0000'<br />
remote: Counting objects: 476, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (230/230), done.<br />
error: RPC failed; result=18, HTTP code = 200B | 411 KiB/s   <br />
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly<br />
fatal: early EOF<br />
fatal: index-pack failed<br />
warning: http unexpectedly said: '0000'<br />
remote: Counting objects: 1703, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (777/777), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 7415, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (3439/3439), done.<br />
remote: Total 476 (delta 229), reused 424 (delta 199)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (476/476), 92.71 MiB | 679 KiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (229/229), done.8.00 KiB | 31 KiB/s  <br />
From [URL=http://github.com/AOKP/device_samsung_galaxysmtdB/s]http://github.com/AOKP/device_samsung_galaxysmtdB/s[/URL]	<br />
* [new branch]	  dedup	  -> gh/dedup<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> gh/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
Fetching projects:  10% (26/260)  Receiving objects:  17% (1261/7415), 340.00 Kiremote: Counting objects: 646, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (304/304), done.<br />
remote: Total 646 (delta 278), reused 636 (delta 268)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (646/646), 94.64 KiB | 24 KiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (278/278), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/device_samsung_maguro<br />
* [new branch]	  master	 -> gh/master<br />
error: RPC failed; result=18, HTTP code = 200B | 1.64 MiB/s  <br />
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly<br />
fatal: early EOF<br />
fatal: index-pack failed(1316/1703), 69.61 MiB | 706 KiB/s  <br />
warning: http unexpectedly said: '0000'<br />
remote: Total 1703 (delta 859), reused 1650 (delta 815)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (1703/1703), 85.26 MiB | 1.02 MiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (859/859), done..32 MiB | 996 KiB/s  <br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/android_device_hp_tenderloin<br />
* [new branch]	  gingerbread -> gh/gingerbread<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
remote: Counting objects: 104, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (46/46), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 143, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (80/80), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 413, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (224/224), done.<br />
remote: Total 143 (delta 38), reused 128 (delta 23)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (143/143), 538.71 KiB | 49 KiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (38/38), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github.com/AOKP/device_samsung_p4-commons]http://github.com/AOKP/device_samsung_p4-commons[/URL]   /s  <br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
Fetching projects:  11% (29/260)  Receiving objects:  46% (3417/7415), 102.69 Miremote: Total 104 (delta 40), reused 94 (delta 34)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (104/104), 16.69 MiB | 520 KiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (40/40), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/device_samsung_p4<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
remote: Counting objects: 94, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (54/54), done.<br />
error: RPC failed; result=18, HTTP code = 200 345 KiB/s   /s  <br />
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly<br />
fatal: early EOF<br />
fatal: index-pack failed<br />
warning: http unexpectedly said: '0000'<br />
remote: Counting objects: 331, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (123/123), done.<br />
error: RPC failed; result=18, HTTP code = 200| 24 KiB/s   /s  <br />
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly<br />
fatal: early EOF<br />
fatal: unpack-objects failed<br />
warning: http unexpectedly said: '0000'<br />
error: Cannot fetch AOKP/device_samsung_captivatemtd82 MiB/s  <br />
error: RPC failed; result=18, HTTP code = 20086 KiB/s   iB/s  <br />
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly<br />
fatal: early EOF<br />
fatal: index-pack failed<br />
warning: http unexpectedly said: '0000'0.10 MiB | 1.71 MiB/s  <br />
remote: Counting objects: 985, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (508/508), done.<br />
remote: Total 985 (delta 390), reused 978 (delta 383)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (985/985), 155.74 KiB, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (390/390), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/device_samsung_toro<br />
* [new branch]	  master	 -> gh/master<br />
remote: Counting objects: 94, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (54/54), done.<br />
remote: Counting objects: 331, done.<br />
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (123/123), done.<br />
remote: Total 94 (delta 37), reused 78 (delta 21)<br />
Unpacking objects: 100% (94/94), done.49.34 MiB | 647 KiB/s  <br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/device_samsung_p4vzw<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
Fetching projects:  12% (32/260)  Receiving objects:  54% (179/331), 14.25 MiB |remote: Total 331 (delta 129), reused 329 (delta 127)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (331/331), 36.16 MiB | 488 KiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (129/129), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/device_samsung_p4wifi<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
remote: Total 7415 (delta 3746), reused 7398 (delta 3729)<br />
Receiving objects: 100% (7415/7415), 484.16 MiB | 1.81 MiB/s, done.<br />
Resolving deltas: 100% (3746/3746), done.<br />
From [URL=http://github]http://github[/URL].com/AOKP/device_samsung_crespo<br />
* [new branch]	  ics	    -> gh/ics<br />
Fetching projects:  13% (34/260) <br />
error: Exited sync due to fetch errors<br />
```


----------



## drmarble (Jan 19, 2012)

Some times it takes several tries to finish syncing the repo. Just keep running the repo sync command again. It doesn't retry the parts that it got successfully. It just gets the parts you are missing. Depending on how many people are working on the source code, it can take many tries to finish.
Also, try using repo sync -j16. Even if you don't have that many cores it won't give an error. Instead, some of these threads can get stuck but the other keep working. If you get almost everything and it complains that some directory isn't a git repository, go to that directory and delete .git (hidden file). This erases that bad data. Rerun repo sync -j16.

For everyone's edification, Google's pages on setting up an environment, downloading and building are excellent!

http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html
http://source.android.com/source/building.html

Enjoy building; it is great fun.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

drmarble said:


> Some times it takes several tries to finish syncing the repo. Just keep running the repo sync command again. It doesn't retry the parts that it got successfully. It just gets the parts you are missing. Depending on how many people are working on the source code, it can take many tries to finish. Also, try using repo sync -j16. Even if you don't have that many cores it won't give an error. Instead, some of these threads can get stuck but the other keep working. If you get almost everything and it complains that some directory isn't a git repository, go to that directory and delete .git (hidden file). This erases that bad data. Rerun repo sync -j16. For everyone's edification, Google's pages on setting up an environment, downloading and building are excellent! http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html http://source.android.com/source/building.html Enjoy building; it is great fun.


Grrr... github must hate me. Tried your tips to no avail


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Grrr... github must hate me. Tried your tips to no avail


Do repo sync without the -j option.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

All of these get the error in the same exact spot

```
repo sync
```


```
repo sync -j4
```


```
repo sync -j16
```
Any more advice?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

What OS are you using? Also, what version of git? I've seen similar errors before that were solved by using the git url rather than downloading it via http.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

imnuts said:


> What OS are you using? Also, what version of git? I've seen similar errors before that were solved by using the git url rather than downloading it via http.


Ubuntu 11.10 (latest stable)
I'm following the guide exactally as it says to.


----------



## sorheim (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello,

I am quite new to to all this but I believe I have my build environment set up correctly but when I actually try to build, it errors out at the same spot every time. It looks to be something to do with HDMI but I have no idea what to do to fix the error. Can anyone point me in the right direction? here is the output from where it begins to error out.

Thanks

target thumb C++: hdmid <= frameworks/base/cmds/hdmid/HDMIDaemon.cpp
In file included from frameworks/base/cmds/hdmid/HDMIDaemon.cpp:36:
frameworks/base/include/ui/FramebufferNativeWindow.h: In member function 'void android::FramebufferNativeWindow:rientationChanged(int)':
frameworks/base/include/ui/FramebufferNativeWindow.h:63: error: 'struct framebuffer_device_t' has no member named 'orientationChanged'
frameworks/base/include/ui/FramebufferNativeWindow.h:64: error: 'struct framebuffer_device_t' has no member named 'orientationChanged'
frameworks/base/include/ui/FramebufferNativeWindow.h: In member function 'void android::FramebufferNativeWindow::setActionSafeWidthRatio(float)':
frameworks/base/include/ui/FramebufferNativeWindow.h:67: error: 'struct framebuffer_device_t' has no member named 'setActionSafeWidthRatio'
frameworks/base/include/ui/FramebufferNativeWindow.h:68: error: 'struct framebuffer_device_t' has no member named 'setActionSafeWidthRatio'
frameworks/base/include/ui/FramebufferNativeWindow.h: In member function 'void android::FramebufferNativeWindow::setActionSafeHeightRatio(float)':
frameworks/base/include/ui/FramebufferNativeWindow.h:71: error: 'struct framebuffer_device_t' has no member named 'setActionSafeHeightRatio'
frameworks/base/include/ui/FramebufferNativeWindow.h:72: error: 'struct framebuffer_device_t' has no member named 'setActionSafeHeightRatio'
target thumb C: hostapd <= external/wpa_supplicant_8/hostapd/main.c
make: *** [out/target/product/a500/obj/EXECUTABLES/hdmid_intermediates/HDMIDaemon.o] Error 1
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....


----------



## HarshReality (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone still have the device and vendor trees and related files available?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

